# Opps ... Brad Paisley goes viral...



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't mind the Skynard shirt with confederate flag ya'll 

http://www.thestar.com/entertainmen...s_song_an_accidental_viral_laughingstock.html


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

The Star story was notable for not being a story at all, more a collection of incoherent sentences arranged in random order. In fact, I'm stuffed if I know what they were blathering on about, but suffice to say it didn't motivate me to bother watching the vid. The only thing I got out of it all was that it was a "train wreck" based on the adage "any publicity is good publicity".

Someone want to fill me in on what the F it was all about. Nearest I can gather is that the song "Accidental Racist" is racist.

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the entire civil war, as well as the confederate flag are heavy issues down there. especially when you consider it's also s. carolina's state flag. they tried to pull an "ebony and ivory" but it came out all wrong. i figure folks up here probably don't _entirely_ get what he's talking about. or rather, trying and failing to talk about. ll cool j's part is... ughh it makes my skin crawl!

brad's part is typical for him. i know exactly what he's talking about, and he says it in his usual way. that's where the problem is. it's a complex issue, and his trite manner comes off as a shallow attempt, whether it actually is or isn't.
one of the reasons there will always be problems between blacks and whites in the south has to do with the myth that the civil war was all about abolition. there are some people who know the truth because it's heritage for them. in the end, there's tension, and no one talks about it. so who knows? maybe some good can come out of this absolute turd of a song.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Fair points cheezy, although I understand the issues with the confederate flag and the like. My semi-rant was aimed more at how incredibly badly The Star story was written and the fact that it didn't even elucidate the basic issue(s) with the song in any comprehensible way at all. In fact it essentially gave no information at all other than there was some kerfuffle over the song, but they couldn't be bothered stating in any understandable way what the fuss was.

Neil


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been a Brad Paisley fan for quite a while, having bought all of his CD's. Of course you have to buy his CD's to get the good material as the stuff they play on the radio sucks. Well he finally did it. He wrote a whole CD of stuff that sucks. I hate the new album and not because of this "Accidental Racist", which may or may not be racist. He tried to write a concept album, lyrically and melodically a pop album. Sounds like he hired Taylor Swift and Justin Beiber to help him write it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> one of the reasons there will always be problems between blacks and whites in the south has to do with the myth that the civil war was all about abolition.


This northern guy took at least 24 hrs, on trip to Charleston SC, to figure out that there was just WAY to much money and power in the south. Abolition was the excuse. When you have an 8000 acre plantation earning $600k a year in 1864 dollars you know greed will pop it's ugly head. 

The song sux too ...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> cheezyridr said:
> 
> 
> > one of the reasons there will always be problems between blacks and whites in the south has to do with the myth that the civil war was all about abolition.
> ...


Paying for labour can really dig into profit margins too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Paying for labour can really dig into profit margins too.


Yeah ..RBC is finding to tough too.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Going to see a Brad Paisley concert inspired me to start playing electric guitar - I'd played acoustic all my life, but never bothered with electric. I love good country music - Paisley's music skirts that at times, but I like his playing. His songs, when sticking with simple things like parasites, fishing, and mud, are silly but fun. Listening to him treat much more sobering topics reminds me of two things - 1. Do you remember how hard it was to take Will Smith seriously in a movie after watching him as the Fresh Prince of Belle Aire for all those years? 2. If you followed Garth Brooks at all, do you remember how he got really philosophical after he'd pocketted a few million - right about the time he put out The Chase.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I like country. My preferences definitely tend much more towards older-style country than the current radio-friendly stuff, but I appreciate that Brad Paisley is a terrific guitarist and I even own a couple of his albums.
> 
> I like hip-hop too. While I'm not sure LL Cool J has been terribly relevant for the past couple of decades, he's unquestionably a hip-hop legend and broke a lot of ground with some of his early stuff. I own a couple of his albums too.
> 
> ...


LOL - well-put. You know the old expression - poets muddy their waters to make them appear deep. I don't think it was mud that was tossed in the creative waters when this song was written.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

I like Skynyrd too. That doesn't mean they didn't do some stupid shit in their day, and using the confederate flag as their logo, for lack of a better word, certainly qualifies. Especially since they weren't bigots, just musicians who should have stuck to music and realized Neil wasn't talking to them when he wrote Southern Man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You really have to spend some time down here to get the picture(I'm in a hotel in Rome, Ga).

I've been coming to the Southern States on business for decades and I've seen the good, the bad, and yes, the ugly.

And for what it's worth, I see as much racism from blacks toward whites as the other way around, sometimes it seems like more.


----------

